# Took apart computer to clean, now monitor won't show anything



## Oragami (Jan 30, 2013)

I've taken my computer apart (mainly the video card for dust since that killed my last one, and on occasion the memory sticks...if that's what they're called.)

Today when I was done checking everything and putting it back (like I have done several times before), I turned it on and while the fan on the heat sink would turn on, along with the smaller one on the video card), my monitor would say something about VDA/DVI (or something of the sort) hookups/cords.

I tried taking it out and putting it back in, unplugging everything (mouse, keyboard, wifi, speakers), letting it try to boot up for a few minutes, but --nothing-- showed up on my monitor beyond the little notice.

As far as I know I didnt 'break' any bits off the motherboard.

Is this something that may be able to get fixed (and cheap), or do I say screw it and buy a new computer?


----------



## najiro (Jan 30, 2013)

how did you clean it? you disassembled everything? i/o cables, gpu, rams and so on?
ehhh? you don't really need to do that if you have a good air blower. Did you brush or wipe any of the hardware?


----------



## Oragami (Jan 30, 2013)

najiro said:


> how did you clean it? you disassembled everything? i/o cables, gpu, rams and so on?
> ehhh? you don't really need to do that if you have a good air blower. Did you brush or wipe any of the hardware?



I unplugged everything from the outside (power cords, 'accessories'). I had to look up GPU, but do you mean the video/graphics card? 

I used a hair dryer (on the 'cool' setting to blow out the dust I could see, and a few bugs that had gotten in there and died (I know that is not the issue, they've been getting in for a while, one reason I keep the side facing me off)


----------



## Jetster (Jan 30, 2013)

First list all your parts
Double check the wires
Re seat the card and memory

Did you plug the monitor into the correct plug?

Power cord to GPU?

Do you have on board video, also?  (this is why you need to list your parts)


Don't use a hair dryer to clean your PC or a vacuum, Static. Buy a can of air


----------



## Oragami (Jan 30, 2013)

Jetster said:


> First list all your parts
> Double check the wires
> Re seat the card and memory
> 
> ...



I'm not sure exactly what I have, since I gave it to a neighbor to look at, and didn't write down any of the information for what was on it. I THINK the graphics card had a PNY logo (or something similar) on it.

I took the cards out several times and put them back in, just like I said. I made sure ALL cords/hookups were secure,  even the ones I didnt unplug (just to be sure)

As for inboard video, I don't know about that.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok well if he doesn't figure it out then list all your hardware

Good luck


----------



## xenocide (Jan 30, 2013)

Oragami said:


> I used a hair dryer



*cringe*



Oragami said:


> on the 'cool' setting



Oh well that makes it okay...



But seriously, compressed air is dirt cheap, and there's a reason people use it so much.  Anything else is bound to either transmit static electricity or blow debris into your case.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yea using a hair dryer causes Electromagnetic field from the AC motor. If gotten too close to the components, it could have killed something.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 30, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea using a hair dryer causes Electromagnetic field from the AC motor. If gotten too close to the components, it could have killed something.



i am no electrical engineer but i am pretty sure as long as the pc is turned off having a hair dryer near it is not going to have any affect.


----------



## Geofrancis (Jan 30, 2013)

does your motherboard have a small speaker on it? it should beep if there is a fault.
when the computer is off is the monitor on standby or is it saying no connection?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> i am no electrical engineer but i am pretty sure as long as the pc is turned off having a hair dryer near it is not going to have any affect.



I can create some type of interference. I had to do a project on the effects of certain magnetic fields when I got my degree in electronics engineering. I didn't say thought that this was the main cause but it could be.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 30, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> i am no electrical engineer but i am pretty sure as long as the pc is turned off having a hair dryer near it is not going to have any affect.



It doesn't have to be on / plugged in to affect it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> It doesn't have to be on / plugged in to affect it.



Right, It sorta like the static electricity we create by rubbing the hair on our heads then touching something metal. The results are somewhat similar to electromagnetic fields.


----------



## TC-man (Jan 30, 2013)

Perhaps it's not the electromagnetic field that may have caused the damage, but I think it's more likely that the dry air from the hair-dryer that created static charge/electricity which may have caused some damage to certain part in your PC. Just maybe, I guess.

Anyway, try re-seating everything and see if you are still having the problem.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 30, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Right, It sorta like the static electricity we create by rubbing the hair on our heads then touching something metal. The results are somewhat similar to electromagnetic fields.



if that is the case then when he turned the pc on he would have heard a very audible snap.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> if that is the case then when he turned the pc on he would have heard a very audible snap.



Possibly, but maybe he was listening to pantera during this time?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 30, 2013)

Static electricity is bad, and for the most part doesn't totally kill parts, but degrades the part where the static discharges and over time causes the part to fail. It would take a very high static discharge to kill a part to the point it would be harmful to the person. 

I think Oragami has it in the best possible hands(_for free_) at the moment with there friend. I would wait till I heard from them. I bet it's something simple Oragami's overlooking. I'm quite surprised sometimes at what some people call secure... hehehe

*EDIT: I don't like the way that last part sounds, that part is not a jab at you Oragami when I say "some people". Ram, pci, PCI-E cards not seated completely can feel secure, because of how it can get widged. If it's something like that, and this person is a good friend will point this out. Then you'll understand what I mean. *


----------



## lordjohn (Jan 30, 2013)

i used to have this kind of problem before, long long time ago, maybe my first PC that build by my self. take out your ram, handle only the edge and clean the golden finger, do the same for the video card. clean the ram slots and pci-e, agp slots too. 
discharge urself first, don't touch any chip. 
and what sound come out when it is black screen. check ur mainboard menu that will show it is ram or video card problem.

and don't clean pc with hair dryer, clean it the same way u do with a dslr


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2013)

I clean my PC with a air compressor with the pressure turned down to 5-15 PSI so it does not get violent on the motherboard. Been doing this for years without an issue.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 30, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I clean my PC with a air compressor with the pressure turned down to 5-15 PSI so it does not get violent on the motherboard. Been doing this for years without an issue.



i need to get one of those. i keep getting suckered into paying for those compressed air cans that cost like $5 per can! what a complete scam!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> i need to get one of those. i keep getting suckered into paying for those compressed air cans that cost like $5 per can! what a complete scam!



LOL rhino! I needed one for my garage anyways so caught a 10Gal 5HP at tractor supply for 75$ on black friday  Has controllable regulator and dual lines.


----------



## tokyoduong (Jan 30, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> i need to get one of those. i keep getting suckered into paying for those compressed air cans that cost like $5 per can! what a complete scam!



Don't wait until you need it to buy it!! I see it on sale here and now for a 5 pack at various stores. When it's $1-2 buy like 10 of them and use it when you need them.
This goes for anything you know you will need like a PSU. Right now there's a TX650 V2 on newegg for 69.99 and even lower if you include the mail in rebate. It looks like that will be in sitting in my closet soon when my current PSU gives up.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2013)

You can get a little one gallon AC for like 40$ at walmart that can be used for many other things besides cleaning. Just factor the cost of that to canned air and see what the result of savings would be


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 30, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> You can get a little one gallon AC for like 40$ at walmart that can be used for many other things besides cleaning. Just factor the cost of that to canned air and see what the result of savings would be



yea i should definitely go get one cause my PCs have been gathering some serious dust and cat hair


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 30, 2013)

I've used an air compressor for 18 years now full blast on everything in a pc. I've found the higher the pressure the better.. But be sure to have a good water trap on the air compressor, because of condensation.. I always start out blowing away from the computer to get rid of any water in the lines.  

*EDIT: Pressure wise I just hit it a few times or back away from the parts.*


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 30, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea i should definitely go get one cause my PCs have been gathering some serious dust and cat hair



Not little Rhino hairs?


----------



## lordjohn (Jan 30, 2013)

my air compressor is very old, 30kg, basically for airbrushing plastic models, it has a water/oil filter, i used it to clean my air-condition and car air filter sometimes, but never used it for pc. maybe I will try later. I think basic rubber air blower with brush is enough for pc.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 30, 2013)

"No Touchy!"
You still should not touch anything with the air compressor nozzle.  To ensure that there is no static build up when I blow out my systems, I make sure that I am holding on to the case with my other hand.  That way there is no difference in charge between myself, the air hose and the system.


----------



## Oragami (Jan 30, 2013)

xenocide said:


> *cringe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I won't have any sort of money until y taxes come in...whenever that is, and I plan on getting one to two cans of it just in case.

The hairdryaere never got closer to the insides than the edge of the case...if that makes a difference.

I found a mini-USB vacuum online for like...$4. Supposed to be for keyboards and stuff, would I be able to use that on the insides?

Lordjohn- ill give that a try after I get it back from my neighbor. He's at work right now so I can't get it. But by...Tuesday? I may have the money to get some compressed air. And how would I 'discharge' myself?

Mindweaver- if I lived in the town I used to be in, and I had the money I'd take it to an actual computer repair shop. It'd be $25 just to look at it, and they could tell me for sure if I need to replace something or its a total fuck up.

*i tried reseating everything several times. The memory was the one that gave me the mists issues, but it got snapped back in like it should. There were the normal 'beeps' that I've noticed when I turn it on. Usually the fan starts out really fast when I first turn it on, then slows down a bit when it gets to my desktop*


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 30, 2013)

I clean my computer with carbonator cleaner and moonshine.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 30, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I clean my computer with carbonator cleaner and moonshine.



Ive dont that. And it survived 

Dont buy the $4 vacuum. Just use a can of air like everyone else. Some things don't need to be fixed.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 30, 2013)

In the summer time when im done with grass on the sidewalk i use this usually once a week, and no im not kidding.


----------

